# You tube GALLORE



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope this can be a place to share you tube playlists that you have made or found

It is always nice with a description.

Be creative with themes! it can be a season, an artists body of work, a pianist, good live recordings, rare recordings, moods, geography, etc. etc.

I am quite new to youtube.. I am a spotify guy, but I think it is easier to communicate with youtube.

Right now I have started to create a Schumann list. The goal is to make it represent all his works.

You can watch the development HERE. Not very creative, but it is a start

Come on, be active! Sharing is fun, and making a playlist is easy!

And comments and reactions is always nice.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have started to create a Schumann list.
> 
> You can watch the development HERE. Not very creative, but it is a start


Some of the lieder videos are quite unvolentarily humoristic. Hope you bare with that


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I also make a playlist (just started) with the best live picture-videos That I find browsing Schumann

*HERE*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

If you find a video you would like to comment on, you are welcome to post an embedded youtube link.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am making a playlist with moving pictures videod of Hilde Frang.

*HERE*​

Work in progress


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I am making a playlist with moving pictures videod of Hilde Frang.
> 
> *HERE*​
> 
> Work in progress


*Updated with several good videos*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have also started creating a playlis called KIDS AND CLASSICAL MUSIC

*HERE*​

I will put there impressive living pictures videos of kids playing different instruments, but also funny and charming one.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have created a playlist called SCHUMANN FUNNY. It will slowly fill up with mostly lieder. Some videos are hillarious! Especially those with too much self conciousness...

AN EXAMPLE.... I will have nightmares about *DER KÖNIG* tonight...*link*

*LOOK HERE* for the playlist


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have also started creating a playlis called *VINTAGE CLASSICS LIVING PICTURES* *link*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I think this playlist can be of interrest for someone.

HERE

Daniil Shafran(cello) on cello, mix of 50 vintage videos.

And I just learned one thing. Opening such a link by opening from within the forum by rightclicking, open in new tab, gives much bether video than opening from within you tube. It is stripped for much extras


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I think my "Favorites" playlist is pretty good. I think you can get to it by looking for [email protected]

It's pretty conservative, but there are a couple underplayed works in there.

I try to get videos that show the musicians playing.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

spradlig said:


> I think my "Favorites" playlist is pretty good. I think you can get to it by looking for [email protected]
> 
> It's pretty conservative, but there are a couple underplayed works in there.
> 
> I try to get videos that show the musicians playing.


Thankyou for your reply! I look forward too look at your list. I have just started to discover youtube, and cant stop!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Another fine playlist I found. I copy the description:

HERE

Well, I did not find it, but it looks promising.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

New playlist I discovered

Description: Mix - world fastest wonderful genious violin player

HERE


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Another great mix.. mostly vintage, and Oistrach well represented.

*Here*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

fine varied playlist

*Classical music*

here


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Popular Juliane Banse videos

*here*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Popular Zürich Opera House videos

*here*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have started
*opera*

where I i will collect full operas, or quality experts.
only one performance so far, but it is great!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have started
> *opera*
> 
> where I i will collect full operas, or quality experts.
> only one performance so far, but it is great!


machbeth added to list, or you can see it *here*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have started a new playlist

*high quality ballet*

*here*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

this is edited since the link is outdated.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*favourites living pictures classical*

Has now 101 videos, that I think you might like. That is many enough in a playlist, and I will soon start a nr 2 list. I was surprised how many high quality videos there is out there.

You find the no 1 list here


----------

